# RAT's Massive Surefire Sale thread



## Rat (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi CPF members
I had to remove one of my display cabinets so I am down sizing my collection. It was very hard to work out what to keep and what to move on I must have changed my mind 100 times. But I now have my display full of keepers and the rest have to go.
There is a mix of lights going up for sale from the extremally rare, to the not so rare and everything in-between. Get ready all you Surefire collectors I have around 300 lights going up for sale.
One of the best things about my collection is I collected mainly lights in new to mint condition.

Payment: I hate giving my Money to these large corporate companies so I would prefer payment to be sent as gift for family & friends (no fee's) or you can add 3% to the final price and send it as normal G&S. I think my reputation on this forum over the years is enough as far as trustworthy goes.

Shipping:
International: You have two options Standard international mail with tracking (10-15 business days) and EMS express international mail (5-7 business days) Both have been great never had a problem with either way. I recently have been sending lights with both options the standard can take a little longer than advertised.
Standard international shipping $16.00 (so far its been great to the US not much slower than EMS)
EMS express international shipping $26.00

I will be adding lights randomly first I Will take it gets it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


E1E-BLK A045783 Condition: Mint NIB (blister pack) Opened $260USD










E1E-HA A067278 Condition: Mint blister pack (shell only) Opened $220USD









*C2-BK Centurion A88485 *Condition: New Sealed $150.00 Has never been opened.





9P-BK B78535 Condition: New Sealed $140.00 Has never been opened all these years has been stored away.





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*More lights for sale cannot post more than 10 pic's at a time send PM for images.

L1-HA Green LED Gen4* *KX1-Head 4-sided flat A13749 $170* "MINT" NIB Has been opened send pm for more pic's.

*L1-HA Red LED Gen2* *4-sided flat A07457 $230* Condition: NIB Has a factory mark on bezel see second pic.

*A2-HA Green LED Gen2* *4 flat sided A20637 $180* Condition: "MINT"

*6P-GM Crosshair logo A000212* *$180* Condition: "Fair" Does have some marks PM for pic's. Low serial number.

*E2E Executive Elite Satin Grey Tear drop A207439 $140* Condition: "Fair" Does have some marks PM for pic's.

*G2LF-FYL-KIT02 LED Fireman Flashlight & Black Jack Mount $160* Condition: New In Box has been opened.

*M6 Millennium Series A00653 $350* Condition MINT. The logo is not the ordinary M6 logo PM for pic.



*Sale Continues in post below*


----------



## Rat (Mar 5, 2022)

*6P-BK LED USMC version A708035 $160* Condition: Mint Has been opened from the top of the plastic see pic.










*6P-GM USMC version A499009 $160* Condition: Mint Gun metal silver USMC version you do not see these every day do you 










*KL1-HA-GN A05167 $140* Condition: Mint Has been opened.





*KL3-BK-GN A02073 $130* Condition: Mint. (WOW how good does that lens look in this pic must have been the perfect light and angle)





*KL3-BK-WH A11631 "Ribbed Version" $125* Condition: Mint still sealed never been opened.







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
SOLD Surefire E2E tear drop "RED" $300 +
SOLD E1e HA A04000 Gen1 Flat bezel Flat sided. I unwrapped this box myself Mint Selling $280
SOLD E1e HA A06434 Gen1 Flat bezel Flat sided I unwrapped this box myself. Selling $280
SOLD E1e HA Crosshair NIB Blister pack I have open it. $250
SOLD L1-HA Red LED Gen5 KX1-Head round 3-sided large text area A23524 never used $130.00 Condition: "Very Good"
SOLD L1-HA Blue LED Gen5 KX1-Head round 3-sided large text area A19159 $130.00 Condition: "Good"
SOLD L1-HA Red LED Gen2 4-sided flat A11397 $100 Condition: "fair"
SOLD L1-HA White LED Gen6 KX1-Head round 3-sided small text area A17998 $165 Condition: "MINT" NIB never opened
SOLD M2 HA Crosshair A01609 $160 Condition: "Used"
SOLD 6P Crosshair logo A002676 $150 Condition: "Fair"
SOLD L1-HA A14001 $130 Condition: "MINT"
SOLD L1-HA White LED Gen2 4-sided flat A05463 Milky modded $160 Condition: "Excellent"
SOLD L5-HA A105924 DIGITAL LUMAMAX $160 Condition: MINT NIB
SOLD L6-HA A21180 DIGITAL LUMAMAX $170 Condition: MINT NIB Perfect
SOLD M3 Combatlight A05094 $160 Condition: MINT Perfect
SOLD E2D-BK-NRA Defender A353390 $160 Condition: NIB MINT
SOLD D2 DEFENDER A07493 $160 Condition: "excellent"
SOLD C2 LED LOW SERIAL NO: A00031 $220 Condition: "Excellent"
SOLD E1e-HA A63010 Condition: Condition: Good $150USD
SOLD E1e-HA A63010 Condition: Condition: Good $150USD
SOLD KL3-HA-RD A07178 "Ribbed Version" $120 Condition: Mint
SOLD G2-BK Condition: New Sealed $35.00
SOLD C2-HA Centurion A105370 Condition: New Sealed $150.00
SOLD KL1-HA-RD A09428 $140 Condition: Mint Has been opened.


----------



## sidfishez (Mar 5, 2022)

I'll take the red executive!


----------



## Hightower (Mar 5, 2022)

Backup on the red executive


----------



## fordcappy (Mar 5, 2022)

If anyone is new here Will is as stand up as they come. He overpacks his lights for shipment from Australia and they arrive safe and as described.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 5, 2022)

This is going to be 
EPIC!!!


----------



## scout24 (Mar 5, 2022)

I've admired your collection from afar for many years, I will watch this thread going forward with great interest! 😊 Good luck with your sale, sir.


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 5, 2022)

Definitely worth watching


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 5, 2022)

I didn’t know they even made a red one! That’s beautiful


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 5, 2022)

... and the box is pretty too!


----------



## ledbetter (Mar 5, 2022)

Too nice! I probably shouldn’t get one of these. I’d throw away the box and then drop the light repeatedly.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 6, 2022)

I'm going to lust from afar: good luck with the sale!


----------



## teak (Mar 10, 2022)

Yes. I agree, this sale is going to be the best ever done in the existence of the internet. For surefire anyway


----------



## a1sealbeach (Mar 10, 2022)

Agree! Everything the extremally rare, to the not so rare and everything in-between in 300 times of viewing pleasures. Can't hardly wait to see them. I was wondering those two already posted items are how rare to Surefire Collectors.......


----------



## AstroTurf (Mar 14, 2022)

anything more?


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 15, 2022)

The wolves are getting impatient


----------



## hamhanded (Mar 15, 2022)

Liked & subscribed.

Free bump. You know, for the already-sold items.


----------



## Rat (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi guys sorry about the delay days after starting this thread Australia's east coast was hit by massive floods. Some of my family members have lost everything houses destroyed, pets gone Horses, Chickens and so on all gone. The flood did not a affect me just a little flooding of my vegetable garden from run off as I am not in a flood area. But I have been busy helping them with the clean up horrible job mud and poop everywhere.
I am back home now and will get back onto this as soon as I can next day or two.

thx


----------



## TMedina (Mar 16, 2022)

Rat said:


> Hi guys sorry about the delay days after starting this thread Australia's east coast was hit by massive floods. Some of my family members have lost everything houses destroyed, pets gone Horses, Chickens and so on all gone. The flood did not a affect me just a little flooding of my vegetable garden from run off as I am not in a flood area. But I have been busy helping them with the clean up horrible job mud and poop everywhere.
> I am back home now and will get back onto this as soon as I can next day or two.
> 
> thx


No rush - life happens and family comes first. I'm glad it wasn't worse for you and yours.


----------



## AstroTurf (Mar 16, 2022)

Rat said:


> Hi guys sorry about the delay days after starting this thread Australia's east coast was hit by massive floods. Some of my family members have lost everything houses destroyed, pets gone Horses, Chickens and so on all gone. The flood did not a affect me just a little flooding of my vegetable garden from run off as I am not in a flood area. But I have been busy helping them with the clean up horrible job mud and poop everywhere.
> I am back home now and will get back onto this as soon as I can next day or two.
> 
> thx


take care of you and yours...

flashlights can wait.


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 16, 2022)

Rat said:


> Hi guys sorry about the delay days after starting this thread Australia's east coast was hit by massive floods. Some of my family members have lost everything houses destroyed, pets gone Horses, Chickens and so on all gone. The flood did not a affect me just a little flooding of my vegetable garden from run off as I am not in a flood area. But I have been busy helping them with the clean up horrible job mud and poop everywhere.
> I am back home now and will get back onto this as soon as I can next day or two.
> 
> thx



I'm glad t hear you made out OK, As much as we'd love to see updates on stuff, taking care of your family is paramount! Prayers up!


----------



## greatscoot (Mar 16, 2022)

Rat said:


> Hi guys sorry about the delay days after starting this thread Australia's east coast was hit by massive floods. Some of my family members have lost everything houses destroyed, pets gone Horses, Chickens and so on all gone. The flood did not a affect me just a little flooding of my vegetable garden from run off as I am not in a flood area. But I have been busy helping them with the clean up horrible job mud and poop everywhere.
> I am back home now and will get back onto this as soon as I can next day or two.
> 
> thx


Glad you are OK and I'll echo what AstroTurf said. 

Family first.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 27, 2022)

This is like waiting on the Smithsonian Institute to have a spring cleaning sale……


----------



## Brasso (Mar 28, 2022)

I'll take the E2L 3/60.


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hamhanded (Apr 29, 2022)

Can I ask you to bump the thread when you edit the first post to add a new item? some may have missed the first edit because they don’t generate an email notification.


----------



## sidfishez (May 9, 2022)

The Surefires arrived safely today, packed well and in perfect condition. Thank you William.


----------



## DM0811 (May 9, 2022)

Any chance you have the 1200 Lumen version of the M6LT? Or just the head?


----------



## elzilcho (May 9, 2022)

Have new lights been added since the first post? I see lights mentioned in later posts that I don't see listed for sale. Maybe my browser isn't refreshing properly?


----------



## knucklegary (May 9, 2022)

I see nothing new at my end either. Maybe we need special 3D glasses


----------



## boo5ted (May 9, 2022)




----------



## USMCsilver (Jun 4, 2022)

Got any Scout lights? If so, please PM me! THANKS!


----------



## hamhanded (Jun 4, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Hey Jar Head you should remove your email addy Asap! There are crooks running around this forum from all parts of the world.


You should remove it from your quote because it looks like he already did…


----------



## USMCsilver (Jun 4, 2022)

arrgh my eyes!! said:


> You should remove it from your quote because it looks like he already did…


ROFL


----------



## Stellar_659 (Jun 6, 2022)

sidfishez said:


> I'll take the red executive!


----------



## Rat (Jun 20, 2022)

DM0811 said:


> Any chance you have the 1200 Lumen version of the M6LT? Or just the head?


No sorry


USMCsilver said:


> Got any Scout lights? If so, please PM me! THANKS!


No sorry

Bump new lights listed.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jun 20, 2022)

Finally!


----------



## symbian60 (Jun 20, 2022)

I'll take E1e HA A04000+E1e HA A06434+E1e HA Crosshair！


----------



## Rat (Jun 21, 2022)

symbian60 said:


> I'll take E1e HA A04000+E1e HA A06434+E1e HA Crosshair！


"SOLD" PM sent


----------



## Rat (Jun 21, 2022)

a1sealbeach said:


> Finally!


Sorry about the delay been helping out family in need rebuilding a damaged house.


----------



## troutpool (Jun 21, 2022)

Brown Trout, the one that got away?


----------



## Rat (Jun 21, 2022)

troutpool said:


> Brown Trout, the one that got away?


Stay tuned there is two coming up. I was just rearranging things in the first and second post and it just keeps timing out will fix it up tomorrow.

update: sorry both sold.


----------



## Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

Updated


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 13, 2022)

Is stock emitter in L1-HA A14001 or is it a host?


----------



## Hank25 (Aug 13, 2022)

I will take L1 A17998

Also curious what emitter if any is in A14001


----------



## Rat (Aug 13, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Is stock emitter in L1-HA A14001 or is it a host?


Also curious what emitter if any is in A14001

No it is not stock it has been changed already but I have no idea what is in it now as it was done over 10yrs ago. 
Yes has an emitter in it very good swap out job wish I could solder that good.
If you are after stock I have a NIB also same light.


----------



## sidfishez (Aug 13, 2022)

I'll take the M2 Centurion.


----------



## Mappo (Aug 15, 2022)

Hello, I'm interested in both the L1-HA Red gen 2 and gen 5 (used). I Hope you are doing ok given the natural disaster your friends and family are facing!


----------



## Rat (Sep 22, 2022)

New Update


----------



## hakyru (Sep 23, 2022)

I take the L5 and the L6
PM incoming


----------



## VZScorpion (Oct 7, 2022)

Hi William,

Please check your email. Thank you.


----------



## ampdude (Oct 7, 2022)

Congrats on whoever got the Crosshair 6P. I used to own that light. I must have sold it to you years ago Rat.


----------



## knucklegary (Oct 8, 2022)

Was the blue ano early 6p pulled off sale?
It disappeared along with my post. I am now questioning myself if it ever existed 🦧


----------



## kerneldrop (Oct 8, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Was the blue ano early 6p pulled off sale?
> It disappeared along with my post. I am now questioning myself if it ever existed 🦧


It existed because someone called it baby blue

Ah here it is: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/surefire-rare-topshelf-lights.480576/#post-5512313


----------



## yywrxg00 (Oct 9, 2022)

hi is that G2-FYL still available？thx


----------



## surefyre (Oct 9, 2022)

PM send.


----------



## Rat (Oct 16, 2022)

Hi Fellow collectors.
Sorry for the late replay been away on a fishing trip and have come back to a big list of PM's and emails so I am answering them in order.

It's becoming a bit of a mess trying to keep track of lights people are asking about and holding them until I hear back from them so as of now no more holding lights *first person who pays for a light gets it* as its just to confusing people are asking about the same light I am telling them its on hold I then never hear back from the person who asked to hold it peoples email names are different to CPF names mixing me up its a mess and melting my little brain.

Ok I will be replying to all Post, PM's and emails today so if you have sent me a message expect a reply today. will be adding some new lights soon.

All lights have and will be sent out same or next day after payment with tracking numbers. So far all shipping has been great no delays all arriving in a fast resendable time frame. Last week I had a few lights sent to Italy and they arrived in less than a week that's fast.

thx
Will


----------



## muichimon (Oct 16, 2022)

It's a great collection. It's fun just to watch.


----------



## Rat (Oct 17, 2022)

knucklegary said:


> Was the blue ano early 6p pulled off sale?
> It disappeared along with my post. I am now questioning myself if it ever existed 🦧


That was on my other sale thread I have two running one for general Surefire lights and one for rare Surefire lights.
The Blue 6P is in this post here


----------



## Rat (Oct 17, 2022)

yywrxg00 said:


> hi is that G2-FYL still available？thx


PM incoming


----------



## Rat (Dec 21, 2022)

Bump for New Lights and Bezels added.


----------



## chillinn (Dec 21, 2022)

So many beautiful pieces, Rat, and hard to believe so much is still left. You have true grit to let all this go. I just want to say that I want that red KL1, but I can probably never afford any more Surefire hardware ever again. The price is nice, too, I'm just poor. I'll guess I can try to save up for a LF designer imposter. I never thought to put a red LED in one. I love red LEDs. Thank you for the idea.


----------



## hakyru (Dec 21, 2022)

I'll take the KL3-HA-RD A07178 "Ribbed Version

P.M. incoming


----------



## nfsunder (Dec 21, 2022)

I will take the following:

1. E1e-HA A63010
2. G2-BK
3. KL3-HARD A07178 if available

PM sent


----------



## Banzai310 (Dec 21, 2022)

Backup on E1e-HA A63010 if for some reason the sale above doesn’t go thru.


----------



## Robot Mania FU (Dec 21, 2022)

I'll take the *C2-HA Centurion A105370*


----------



## jonathannnc (Jan 5, 2023)

Is the C2-HA Centurion A105370 still for sale?


----------



## mk2rocco (Saturday at 8:29 PM)

I'll take the KL1-HA-RD A09428 if it's still available.


----------

